# Awesome Finds



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ever find a freebie item that would just make the perfect prop?

Driving home for lunch from work today, a neighbor had a stack of junk outside labelled "free". Amongst the debris was on old wood stove!

Needless to say, I snatched it up without a second thought and now its on the back deck.

I think I'm gonna stuff it full of stained bucky bones, put in some flicker flame bulbs and pipe fog in the back, up and out the chimney in the top for a smoke effect.

Have a look:









Has anyone else ever found an awesome item for free?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, you lucky devil...I'm never lucky enough to find something that cool for free 
I like your idea to use bones and fog with it, it's going to be wicked. I hope you take some pics when it's done.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have to take pics or WormyT will send me a mail bomb. 

I hope to snag video of my display this year too so I can submit it to the Halloween-L video.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

LOL, sounds like Wormy is photo hound (me too). I could spend hours drooling over everyones prop pics. Video would be cool too!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I scored three 2'x8' pieces of 2" blue foam from a building supplier that was going out of business. They were going to charge me $5 a piece but when they couldn't find them in their system, they gave them to me free.

As soon as I get a camera, I will take some pics of the stuff that I made.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

You lucky girl  That 2" foamboard is expensive stuff! You can make such nice tombstones from it and you don't have to fool around with glueing 2 thinner sheets together.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Widow. I couldn't believe how expensive when I was shopping around!!

I have had a blast working with this. I have the Wonder Cutter, an old electric knife and a dremel that I use for cutting and carving. It tooks like blue snow in my drive way when I start working on the foam, and I look like a bleached out Smurf. 

One of the pieces is going to be my entranceway sign. I have the edges carved, but I haven't decided on a name for the haunt yet.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

A bleached out smurf...lmao! 
Can't wait to see some pics of your props


----------

